# Can i use old gravel to create hill effect??



## tko187 (16 Jul 2008)

Just wondering, i have gravel in my tank just now but will be replacing completely with amazonia, is it ok if i use my gravel underneath my amazonia to create a hill area?? Sloping effect, wasnt sure, i have three bags of amazonia so should be enough. It will be completely covered and is only being used so i can make a hill effect! Thanks.


----------



## Garuf (17 Jul 2008)

http://www.cau-aqua.net/index.php?optio ... &Itemid=38
You could do it like advised here, it wouldn't make much difference that its gravel and not africana.


----------

